# Medicare Reimbursement for A9500



## pamsridharan (May 1, 2012)

Medicare reimbursement for A9500 is not in the fee schedule.  I need the figures for 2011 and 2012.  Thanks much.


----------



## magmae (May 23, 2012)

Reimbursement depends on your invoice.  We use this code for Cardiolite and bill 59.50 per unit and that is what we get paid from Medicare.


----------

